# Traced liquid olive soap will not stiffen!!



## sussala (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi... I am doing a batch of liquid olive soap.. got it to trace and now it will not stiffen up... still just alittle thicker then pudding... can anyone assist me ... it has been in my crock pot since Thurs. afternoon...


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 28, 2013)

Never mind me, I had a duh moment...


----------



## green soap (Sep 28, 2013)

100% olive oil liquid soap takes forever to get into paste mode, and so much water to dilute that it cannot be made without a preservative, or the right combination of antiseptic antifungal antibacterial essential oils.  Even after all that, the consistency is snot like.

It can still be used, but liquid soap is a lot easier with some coconut oil in the formulation.  This is why Dr. Bronners adds coconut oil to their so called 'castile'.  I learned that one the hard way.  Even as little as 20% coconut oil will improve the whole experience, from making it to sequestering it and using it.


----------



## sussala (Sep 29, 2013)

So it guess since it has been cooking on and off since Thurs .. can I still dilute and use????


----------



## green soap (Sep 29, 2013)

I think most likely.  I would do a zap test just to be sure, or any neutrality test you are comfortable with.

I cooked mine at 170F for about ten hours.  Usually I only need 4 or 5.  It separated after tracing so I had to stick blend it into submission a few times.


----------

